# Just sharing some pics



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

These guys been keeping me busy feeding their parents and cleaning their nest boxes... Enjoy..


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Can't forget this one.. Had to help it out of its egg. It has been piping for almost 2 days so I decided to go ahead and start peeling. Can you see it....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What an adorable bunch of babies!!!! 

I hope that newbie gets alot of attention from mom and dad, those first few days they seem so vulnerable.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

your birds are so pretty and look so happy. I really enjoyed the pictures thanks for sharing them!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I like the way they are all posing for you showing off their kids. They all think theirs are the cutest and best


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

WOW!! Babies galore.  
They're adorable.  

Many thanks for sharing them with us.  

Cindy


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

You have some very nice birds. Everybody looks Happy.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> What an adorable bunch of babies!!!!
> 
> I hope that newbie gets alot of attention from mom and dad, those first few days they seem so vulnerable.


Bad news.... the mom and dad abandoned him later in the afternoon so I was forced to put him with 2 other babies. One hatched the same day and the other a day earlier. (I'm mostly working in the morning so I don't have time to care and feed). I got home today and notice he's a bit smaller than the other baby but the day older is like twice their size plus a full crop. So I decided to pull the biggest baby and fed mom and dad then returned the baby after they fed the 2 smaller ones. The oldest one looked like it's getting over fed. 

This is the foster mom now and the day older baby's butt can be seen sticking out.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Here they are now... pardon all the poop since I've been busy working. Took the pics 2 days ago and I was able to clean the loft today..



















Here they are out of the nestbox.. starting with the smallest (adopted child) the middle ( same day hatch as the adopted) then the oldest (a day older)


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

pics of the other babies...


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG -- they are all so precious!! I just had a complete "awwwww" fest looking at all the great pictures. Especially the ones with the baby's getting food. Thank you so much for sharing - look forward to seeing more too (naturally)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cute little buggers.........I've got to settle for looking at everyone elses babies now. Mine are all grown up or gone for this year.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Here they are now...


the 3 amigos.. the light checker is the adopted one...


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

the other ones...


----------



## Sir William (Jan 12, 2008)

ezemaxima said:


> pics of the other babies...


Hi ezemaxima,
How old are the top two?
Sir William


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Sir William said:


> Hi ezemaxima,
> How old are the top two?
> Sir William


They all hatch within 4 days of each other. Can't remember how many weeks old when the pics where taken.


----------

